
Ask HN: Which Common Lisp for 2017? - brudgers
I&#x27;m planning to install Common Lisp on Linux (Ubuntu 16.04) in the near future. Wondering about the advantages and disadvantages of the various implementations. For what it&#x27;s worth, I&#x27;ll probably use Emacs absent a compelling reason to use something else.
======
jbpetersen
For what it's worth, the only Lisp enthusiast I know swears by SBCL.

